# Eto'o è sul mercato



## admin (7 Agosto 2013)

*L'Anzhi ha deciso di tagliare le spese*. Niente più follie e niente più stipendi faraonici. Per questo motivo, le stelle del club saranno cedute. La decisione sarebbe stata presa dal proprietario del club, *Kerimov*, in seguito ad alcuni problemi di salute. *Eto'o e Willian, dunque, sono in partenza.*


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (7 Agosto 2013)

Willian


----------



## Albijol (7 Agosto 2013)

Si è già stufato il presidente e non ha vinto una mazza ROTFL


----------



## Jaqen (7 Agosto 2013)

Willian


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Agosto 2013)

Eto'o rimarrà quasi sicuramente, ha un ingaggio troppo esagerato.


----------



## hiei87 (7 Agosto 2013)

Willian è forte, ma costa sicuramente troppo per le nostre casse. Eto'o si è ritirato due anni fa. Non credo sia più un giocatore di calcio, poi con quello stipendio può andare giusto da altri sceicchi o oligarchi....


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2013)

ecco qua i ricchi che affondano... e questi lo scorso anno volevano pagare la clausola rescissoria di Messi...


----------



## The Ripper (7 Agosto 2013)

Entro 2 o 3 anni, salvo conquista della champions, il city farà la stessa fine, seguito da Monaco prima e PSG poi...


----------



## Djici (7 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Entro 2 o 3 anni, salvo conquista della champions, il city farà la stessa fine, seguito da Monaco prima e PSG poi...



lo spero ma non ci credo purtroppo per noi.


----------



## Denni90 (7 Agosto 2013)

alla fine avere un presidente italiano e nn un emiro o qualsivoglia riccone nn fa schifo...almeno nn si rischia sta fine...


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Agosto 2013)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> alla fine avere un presidente italiano e nn un emiro o qualsivoglia riccone nn fa schifo...almeno nn si rischia sta fine...



Guarda che il presidente dell'Anzhi non è ne un emiro ne uno straniero, è semplicemente un riccone russo, anche Berlusca ha fatto così.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Guarda che il presidente dell'Anzhi non è ne un emiro ne uno straniero, è semplicemente un riccone russo, anche Berlusca ha fatto così.



l'importante è un Presidente con i soldi, che vuole spendere e che tiene alla squadra

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The Ripper ha scritto:


> Entro 2 o 3 anni, salvo conquista della champions, il city farà la stessa fine, seguito da Monaco prima e PSG poi...



infatti il City è diventato più debole...rimane sempre uno squadrone, ma più scarso di quello di 2 anni fa


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Entro 2 o 3 anni, salvo conquista della champions, il city farà la stessa fine, seguito da Monaco prima e PSG poi...


Per quale motivo?


----------



## pennyhill (7 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Guarda che il presidente dell'Anzhi non è ne un emiro ne uno straniero, è semplicemente un riccone russo, anche Berlusca ha fatto così.



Un daghestano che si è stancato di investire in modo esagerato in una squadra del Daghestan. Come dici tu è come se un milanese si stancasse di investire in una squadra di Milano, cosa impossibile. 
Comunque, se il PSG è stato preso veramente per aiutare il “progetto” Qatar 2022, in teoria non potranno mollarlo a breve. 
Credo seguiranno tutti l’esempio del Chelsea, che dopo i primi 2-3 anni (come fanno tutti, se vogliono costruire subito una grande squadra) di spesse esagerate, è diventato più umano a livello di spese.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2013)

Thohir ha i soldi per riprenderlo all'Inde


----------



## Jino (8 Agosto 2013)

Willian magari, ci servirebbe, ma è extracomunitario se non sbaglio! Eto'o invece mi pare abbia il passaporto spagnolo, ma non lo vorrei, non è più quell'Eto'o che ricordiamo.


----------



## rossovero (8 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Un daghestano che si è stancato di investire in modo esagerato in una squadra del Daghestan. Come dici tu è come se un milanese si stancasse di investire in una squadra di Milano, cosa impossibile.
> Comunque, se il PSG è stato preso veramente per aiutare il “progetto” Qatar 2022, in teoria non potranno mollarlo a breve.
> Credo seguiranno tutti l’esempio del Chelsea, che dopo i primi 2-3 anni (come fanno tutti, se vogliono costruire subito una grande squadra) di spesse esagerate, è diventato più umano a livello di spese.



Piú umano, ma cmq lontano anni luce da molti altri club: Torres 58, Hazard 40, Luiz 30, Bosingwa e Zhirkov 20, Mata 26, Oscar 32. Tutti acquisti degli ultimi 5 anni... Alcuni ben spesi, ma altri...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Agosto 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Piú umano, ma cmq lontano anni luce da molti altri club: Torres 58, Hazard 40, Luiz 30, Bosingwa e Zhirkov 20, Mata 26, Oscar 32. Tutti acquisti degli ultimi 5 anni... Alcuni ben spesi, ma altri...



Il Chelsea può anche aver speso male ma almeno ha vinto tanto.


----------



## rossovero (8 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea può anche aver speso male ma almeno ha vinto tanto.



Perché hanno creato l´ossatura della squadra: Cech, da 10 titolare, Terry e Lampard, che c´erano giá dai tempi di Ranieri, Drogba é rimasto anni e sono anni che c´é Cole


----------



## -Lionard- (8 Agosto 2013)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> alla fine avere un presidente italiano e nn un emiro o qualsivoglia riccone nn fa schifo...almeno nn si rischia sta fine...


Totalmente d'accordo. Con un presidente straniero verrebbero subito ceduti Kakà,Sheva, Thiago Silva ed Ibrahimovic ed acquisteremmo gente come Traorè, Silvestre e Salomon. Finiremmo a competere giusto per il terzo posto e sistematicamente umiliati in Champions. Ma ci pensate? No,no, per fortuna il nostro presidente è italiano. E poi parliamoci chiaramente...Questi russi spesso hanno problemi con la giustizia. Io, da milanista, non potrei mai sopportare di avere come presidente un mafioso che ha costruito il suo impero economico su centri off-shore e collusioni con il crimine organizzato.


----------



## Djici (8 Agosto 2013)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Totalmente d'accordo. Con un presidente straniero verrebbero subito ceduti Kakà,Sheva, Thiago Silva ed Ibrahimovic ed acquisteremmo gente come Traorè, Silvestre e Salomon. Finiremmo a competere giusto per il terzo posto e sistematicamente umiliati in Champions. Ma ci pensate? No,no, per fortuna il nostro presidente è italiano. E poi parliamoci chiaramente...Questi russi spesso hanno problemi con la giustizia. Io, da milanista, non potrei mai sopportare di avere come presidente un mafioso che ha costruito il suo impero economico su centri off-shore e collusioni con il crimine organizzato.


----------



## pennyhill (8 Agosto 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Piú umano, ma cmq lontano anni luce da molti altri club: Torres 58, Hazard 40, Luiz 30, Bosingwa e Zhirkov 20, Mata 26, Oscar 32. Tutti acquisti degli ultimi 5 anni... Alcuni ben spesi, ma altri...



Ovviamente, resta comunque Abramovich  , non ha più raggiunto i 160-170 milioni in una sola campagna acquisti delle prime stagioni, avendo nel frattempo costruito una rosa importante. Per dire, considerando le stagioni 2007-08, 2008-09 e 2009-10, Milan e Chelsea complessivamente hanno spesso quasi la stessa cifra.  Ora che i vari Drogba, Terry, Lampard, Cech, Cole, Essien, stanno diventando vecchi (Drogba già non c’è più), sta costruendo un nuovo Chelsea e infatti quelli che elenchi, i vari Torres, Hazard, Luiz, Mata e Oscar, sono arrivati negli ultimi 2 anni e mezzo.



-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Totalmente d'accordo. Con un presidente straniero verrebbero subito ceduti Kakà,Sheva, Thiago Silva ed Ibrahimovic ed acquisteremmo gente come Traorè, Silvestre e Salomon. Finiremmo a competere giusto per il terzo posto e sistematicamente umiliati in Champions. Ma ci pensate? No,no, per fortuna il nostro presidente è italiano. E poi parliamoci chiaramente...Questi russi spesso hanno problemi con la giustizia. Io, da milanista, non potrei mai sopportare di avere come presidente un mafioso che ha costruito il suo impero economico su centri off-shore e collusioni con il crimine organizzato.


----------

